# Story topic



## Gizor (Oct 1, 2007)

I think I will write a short story for this forum. I want to write about an individual in the Imperium, that isn't a SM, IG, SB, WH, or DH. What Imperial duty would you be interested in reading about?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Tech Priest!


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

An Administratum clerk.... not.


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Tech Priest!


Yes - totally agree! There is nothing that I know of that concerns Mars


----------



## Gizor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmm, I guess I could go Tech Priest, as I love Dark Mechanicus anyways, Adeptus Mechanicus couldn't be much harder... It may be hard though, because Tech Priests generally have their emotions wiped from their brains and think like computers, which could make the story rather boring. Its a possiblity.
Any others?


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

not all techpriests are emotional blaks just most with ranks


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Pyromanic Tendencies said:


> An Administratum clerk.... not.


I quite like this idea, personally (tho' I thought Techpriest was a great suggestion).

But no, a clerk, who stumbles on 'the truth' about something... then starts questioning the whole hideous society he (or what the hell, she) is part of.

Like 1984, but uber-gothic.

"40,084" perhaps.

Or, you know. Not.  

:cyclops:


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats what I was thinking of Red. 

40k has countless possibilities, its so open.

Do a 'Nid hive mind!


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

What about a servitor?? They have feelings too (okay fine they dont but whos keeping track?) 

you could do a pen servitor in the librarium, telling old tales of heroic losses and epic victories. Although i advise against it. :mrgreen: 


You kinda take out every possibility in the imperium that could be interesting, i mean 

"In the 41st Millenium, there is only WAR." if you dont do a soldier, it will be hard to make it appealing to WARhammer 40k fans. 



WAR

EDIT: although if you do make it interesting, it would be phenomenal.


----------



## GRUBSNIK (Sep 11, 2007)

Anphicar said:


> Do a 'Nid hive mind!


BLAAAAAAARGH! RAAAR! GRIBBLE! and so on for 500 pages.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Initiate said:


> ...
> 
> if you dont do a soldier, it will be hard to make it appealing to WARhammer 40k fans.
> 
> ...


Dunno, some of us are less into the 'war' than others. I got into this via minis, and I got into minis via RPGs, and I got into RPGs via fantasy art, and I got into fantasy art via Lord of the Rings. 

Which admitedly is a big book set in a war, but it's mostly about 'little people' (double meaning entirely intended, by both me and Tolkien), rather than constant Death and Destruction.

Not that I'm saying Gizor should attempt LotR in Space; just that not everything has to be about Mighty-but-Enigmatic Hero A hacking Mighty-but-Twisted Anti-hero B's nuts off.

Not all the time, anyway :wink: 

And I think you're right, it would be phenomenal.

:cyclops:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

To extend on my suggestion of Tech-priest you could base him around a variety of topics, for example he could be part of a expedition fleet during the crusade and stumbles upon a mysterious STC, or he finds something sinister within the ad mech possibly something to do why so many titan legions became heretics.

I'm extremely interested in the heresy and crusade so i may be biased cause i am currently thinking of writing a whole book and presenting it to the black library thats how interested i am 

if you don't like past history and instead like more up to date stuff you could base it on the priest being part of a company of imp guard but to me it would feel more like gaunt's ghosts then.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

GRUBSNIK said:


> Anphicar said:
> 
> 
> > Do a 'Nid hive mind!
> ...


You have to throw in some nasty hisses!


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

How about the Adeptus Arbites? They don't get much attention, there's still lots of violence, and you can throw in a Inquisator or two if you want. 

Oh, and good point about a "40,084" style story, Red Orc. I hadn't thought about that.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

That's alright mate, I kinda assumed you were thinking that a clerk's 'war diaries' would be pretty boring, and I think you'd be right (Tuesday: more bad news from the front; whole regiments slaughtered. But in the office, we still haven't been sent our requisition of form b/96/47-G. And the Cadian 81st think they have problems!); so I thought, what if it wasn't really about the war? And there was 1984 floating in my mind. Seemed like a pretty good parallel, the militarism, the ideological control, the brutality, the corruption... depressing, innit? I'm gonna fight for the bad guys!

:cyclops:


----------



## Gizor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have decided to write about a Tech-Priest on Mars Forge World for now, for a variety of reasons.

1. I haven't read the Horus Heresy books yet
2. The whole "Brave New World" / "1984" idea is amazing but I am not up to it yet, I need something a little lighter to warm up to it.
3. I have thought of a plot and storytelling mode to write in.
4. I just thought I might need a fourth reason.

Im starting it in a new thread. Now to think of a title.


----------



## Gizor (Oct 1, 2007)

The story is written. Its called Blood and Rust.


*EDIT:* The link pixies strike again.


----------



## Cfreak (Oct 3, 2007)

GRUBSNIK said:


> BLAAAAAAARGH! RAAAR! GRIBBLE! and so on for 500 pages.


Gribbletastic™


----------



## Gizor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a new sort of abstract story coming soon about Imperial Guard support units in a battle with chaos. I saw the idea in another thread but the guy didn't choose to write a story about it, so I am.


----------

